# Qld: Hinze Dam - 16 July 2010



## simonsrat (Feb 13, 2009)

My Sammy flew through the air, landing in the crystal clear waters just millimeters away from the grass lining the bank of the dam. I let the lure sit for a while, until the rings of its impact had disappeared. I worked the lure back to me with seductive twitches causing the lure to snake it's way though the water film. Noticing a golden flash under the lure I paused the retrieve for a few seconds. I gave the lure a twitch and the water exploded where Sammy was just moments ago. My rod loaded up and the clicking of the drag let me know I had hooked up on a good fish. After a good fight where I had to keep the fish away from the bankside vegetation I slipped my hand under a feisty bass. A few quick photos and I released him back into the water so he could bring some enjoyment to another angler.










There was not another soul, to share this moment with, it was like being in a pristine environment, no sign of people anywhere. But it is not, it is just 30 minutes away from the tourist mecca of Surfers Paradise.

Located approximately one hour from the Southern Brisbane suburbs is Hinze Dam. The dam is located 10 km south-west of Nerang immediately downstream of the joining of the Nerang River and Little Nerang Creek. It holds 161,070 ML of water across a surface area of 9.72 km2. The 207 km2 (80 sq mi) catchment area for Hinze Dam includes the Numinbah Valley and Springbrook Plateau, with most being contained within state forests and national parks.

There are two main arms of the dam are commonly referred to as the Eastern and Western arms. At the moment there is only a temporary ramp open on the Western arm of the dam off the Nerang Murwillumbah Rd. This is due to construction related to the raising of the dam wall. The Hinze Dam embankment wall is being raised from 93.5 metres to 108.5 metres, providing a total storage capacity of 309,700 million litres (that's about 820,000 Olympic sized swimming pools). As part of this construction works new boating ramps are being constructed on both arms of the Dam. The western arm boat ramp is programmed to open very soon.










Only electric outboard motor craft are allowed on Hinze Dam. This make it perfect for kayaks and canoes as there are no noisy or dangerous water skiers and jet boarders. You will be glad that this is the case as lush forest boarders the lake right to the waters edge when the dam is at total capacity. This makes for some very impressive scenery. There is also heaps of wildlife to be spotted while paddling around. I have seen eagles, cormorants, pelicans and a host of other birds. I am sure that the next time a Blue Kingfisher tries to grab my surface lure will not be the last.

It is not the wildlife that draws the angler to the dam there, it is the stocking of Golden Perch, Silver Perch, Saratoga, Mary River Cod and Australian Bass. Banded Grunter have been illegally introduced to the impoundment. If Banded Grunter are caught they should be humanely destroyed. There are no Boney Bream in the dam, the lack of this forage species has made the resident Bass and Saratoga voracious surface feeders. However this lack of Boney Bream means that the bass do not grow to the gigantic sizes like they do in other Southeast Queensland impoundments.

Fishermen must use baits which are indigenous to the area- freshwater shrimp, yabbies and earthworms, or lures. Lures are my personal choice.

To fish Hinze Dam a permit is required,$40 per year or $5 per week. This is a separate permit from the SIP, which is not required to fish Hinze Dam.

The Fishing Permits are available from the following local outlets: 
* Doug Burt's Tackle World Gold Coast
15 Nind St Southport QLD 4215
(07) 5531 0755
* Miami Bait & Tackle
2088 Gold Coast Hwy, Miami, QLD 4220
(07) 5572 8270
* Nerang Disposals Camping & Outdoor Store
10 Spencer Rd, Nerang, QLD 4211
(07) 5596 4434
* Southport Fishing & Dive Centre
95 Gold Coast Hwy, Southport, QLD 4215
(07) 5531 2333

My plan of attack when fishing Hinze Dam is with surface lures, trolling in between likely fish holding areas. Today was no different. I launched at the temporary ramp on the western side of the dam. Heading North towards the dam wall I put out one rod with a Basstid on it. This rod was positioned in the rod holder, on the side of the canoe away from the bank. In this position the lure would only infrequently hit something and snag up.

On the bank side rod I ran a small floating deep diving lure. This rod was hand held, which allows me to work the lure close to the bankside structure. If the lure hits something I quickly move the rod backwards sending loose line towards the lure. The lure then will float above the obstruction, hopefully avoiding snagging. I always have a Tackle Back on board to retrieve lures if they do get snagged.

While traveling to the locations for surface fishing, I always wear polarised sunglasses. These reduce the glare on the water allowing you to see through the water. I spotted a Saratoga cruising ahead of the canoe about one meter out from the bank. Quickly stopping the electric motor, I cast a Sammy ahead of the fish. Letting the lure sit for a while the 'Toga was still unaware of my presence. I started retrieving the lure and twitching the rod to cause the lure to seductively walk its way towards my prey. In a flash, the 'Toga quickly swam of in the opposite direction into the deep, obviously spooked by my lure. Oh Well, you win some and lose some. But that is part of the appeal of surface fishing.

While following the bank keep your eyes peeled for swirls of disturbed fish, or full on surface strikes of feeding fish. Where you saw a fish disturbed, file this away in your memory bank. Why was the fish there? What other locations look similar? This is an important learning curve which will eliminate a bit of unproductive water between fish. Where you saw a fish actively feeding it is worth working over well with your surface lure. If within casting distance of the swirl I usually throw my surface lures into the area where the commotion was. A couple of twitches is usually all that is required for the fish to give the lure a hit. I do not know if they think that the lure is prey they have missed, or if they are in a switched on mood, but this type of presentation usually results in a strike. If I can not cast to the swirl quickly, I usually wait a couple of minutes before I give the area a good working over.

I continued trolling and stopping to cast at locations where I suspected fish would be holding. I only ended up catching the one bass that was mentioned at the start of the trip report. But is is early days, spring and summer is when Hinze fires on the surface and this is still a couple of months away. One nice bass on the surface, sight casting to a cruising 'toga and seeing three fish actively feed points to a great summer ahead. I also scared about half a dozen while I was trolling between spots. It was just the thing to wet my appetite for the season to come.

So next time you come up to the Gold Coast, bring your 'yak or canoe, grab a permit and give Hinze Dam a go. Those Golden slabs of bass and saratoga are waiting for you.























































cheers,

steven


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

Steven

I love that style of report, a real account of your fishing day and heaps of info for all to see, just brilliant...

Well Done ;-)

Cheers


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Nice article about a pretty dam Steven.

This link will access a better map for you mate http://www.goldcoast.qld.gov.au/attachm ... ze_map.pdf 
in this map the knob to the right of Gramma's Kitchen becomes another island when the new water levels are reached for stage 3


----------



## warren63 (Apr 16, 2009)

great pics and report, i used to complain i couldnt get my yak up there but now i have roof racks i still havent been :lol:


----------



## gcfisho (Oct 31, 2009)

First of all congrats on a brilliant report . If you havent already you should send this to fishing mags for publication . It is obvious by the pictures you are using a good camera and being in the market myself would love any tips you could pass on including methods of keeping it dry ( assuming it isnt waterproof ) . Well done again , cheers .


----------



## simonsrat (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi,

The camera I am using is a Canon 1000D. With the basic twin lens kit it came with. Retails for under $1000 ... but then Dick Smith had it a month ago for under $800. As always on sale a couple of weeks after I bought it.

I usually choose the settings ie, F Stops, shutter speed, ISO etc, depending on what I want as the priority for the shot. But the auto features are pretty good too. I really missed my old film SLR, so I am glad that the price finally dropped to a price point I was willing to spend.

As per waterproofing I bought a "hopefully" water proof case from Bunnings. It is a Kinchrome and it was about a third of the price of the other ones I was looking at.










I always keep it flat as I think this will eliminate any seepage through the seal if it is sitting side on in water. This happened to some Plano boxes I had. The scary part is removing the camera from the case ....

But if you have more cash to spend the Canon 550D sounds awesome. Shoots video in HD as well.

Cheers,

S

PS. thanks for the compliment.


----------



## butterfingers (Aug 21, 2009)

Can't wait to move to the gold coast and hinze is close to where I hope to be living and I love fresh water fishing.
Great report and it's all stored away in my memory banks ;-)


----------



## butterfingers (Aug 21, 2009)

Also how long have the yellas been stocked in the dam and what size are they averaging? thanks.


----------



## Showbag (Nov 13, 2009)

Great Report simonsrat.

I reckon that second bass photo is a competition winner.

beautiful waterway.


----------



## rama (Mar 23, 2010)

nice fish seems that was a good day


----------

